# Have you ever broken any bones?



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you ever had to resort to using you Ju Jitsu holds and actually broke someone's bone? Like leg/arm?

Looking forward to hearing your actions


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 6, 2012)

I broke my own fingers during training once does that count?


----------



## oaktree (Jan 7, 2012)

I broke a girls finger once. Had my bones broken.  
 Threw a Guy into a wall.  Yay...ukemi doesn't help much when you
Go into a wall.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 7, 2012)

I've also hyper-extended a few arms throughout my years of training but that was due to carelessness on me and my partner; it wasn't intentional.


----------



## thexxx1 (Jan 11, 2012)

i got my knee cracked, not completely broken once when me and my friend robby were learning techniques off youtube and did one wrong >.> i still have to wear my knee brace to this day.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jan 13, 2012)

The capsule in my elbow snapped last month at the NAGA World Jiu-Jitsu Championships. I was fighting in the expert no-gi superheavyweight division and my opponent attacked my shoulder with a keylock and as I was working the escape, my elbow snapped (getting old). I was going to also fight in the master's division (30+), but that blew that. I should be better in 3-6 more weeks if I behave.


----------



## puunui (Jan 13, 2012)

Kwan Jang said:


> The capsule in my elbow snapped last month at the NAGA World Jiu-Jitsu Championships. I was fighting in the expert no-gi superheavyweight division and my opponent attacked my shoulder with a keylock and as I was working the escape, my elbow snapped (getting old). I was going to also fight in the master's division (30+), but that blew that. I should be better in 3-6 more weeks if I behave.




sorry to hear about that. do you like gi or no gi better?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2012)

Never broken anyone's bones, but I've broken my collar bone and dislocated my elbow. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Lol!

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar B (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought this toic was about our own bones  But yes I have broken other people's bones, my sister I broke both her arms (on separate occasions).  Lets just state that it was a sparring incident the first time (she was 2 belt levels behind me at the time) and another was an accidental fall.  Then there was Murphy, my main rival (if there can be such a thing) in karate as a kid, I broke his nose, and broke a finger in there too.

Broke fingers all the time.  Really got in the way learning guitar as a kid.  Got my right knee broken reall7 bad in training too, first surgery!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 14, 2012)

thexxx1 said:


> i got my knee cracked, not completely broken once when me and my friend robby were learning techniques off youtube and did one wrong >.> i still have to wear my knee brace to this day.


Im curious now.
What the hell did You do?


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jan 14, 2012)

I do some gi work, but I prefer no-gi by far.


----------



## bjjcompete (Mar 7, 2012)

I broke an ankle playing rugby and my wrist twice playing hockey. Never broken other people's bones.


----------

